# Which state is the best for buying land and prepping?



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

It's been so long since I posted in the forums. Hope everyone is doing well! 

Since the last time I was here our family has been through lots of changes. I gave birth to a pretty little girl and we moved halfway across the country for work. 

Anyhow, I'm posting because my husband and I are in the middle of a huge transition and I need some insight. We moved into an RV where we are living fulltime (pets, toddler, baby and all!). We will be putting our house on the market soon and once it sells will be putting all our money and efforts into purchasing the land to build our permanent bugout location. 

I guess our big problem is that we don't know where we want that location to be just yet. We are at a point in our lives where we could move anywhere.

Just wanted to ask you guys which states you think are the best for building a prepper retreat?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Over the last few years I've spoken to several of my customers who have moved to rural parts of KY. Super low land costs around the smaller towns and most within an hour of a major city. In addition KY has fairly decent weather ect and open land at less than $2000/acre..

Most of these people are retired and admit pay is low but that means they can hire people for work on their property for lower price. They say the locals are super friendly.

When I bought my place I really wanted to at least look at rural KY but couldn't for family and business reasons.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I never had a warm fuzzy about KY and I looked at it really hard- down in the land between the lakes I heard some stuff screaming in the night that even my dogs hair stood up and watched them crap themselves before diving under the porch.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm cool with things screaming in the night. To me it just adds interest. KY is cool enough to avoid dying from heat in the summer but a heck of a lot warmer than say.... the Dakotas or God help us,,, Chicago,,, The people are generally friendly. Finding high paying employment in the boondocks can be super challenging.

It just depends on what she is looking for.

Personally I'd be more interested in N. Georgia barely up in the hills (Tiger or Mountain City GA) or the most western part of SC far to the west of Greenville. Much of TN would also be good.

Still hot in the summer but not too bad.

Out west (remember that I used to travel for a living) Wyoming and North is COLD but northern UT isn't so bad but a bit dry. Both coasts are out due to high population density. Iowa and Kansas would be good ( a bit clickish if you're not from the area) but cold in the winter for my taste.

Down where Slippy lives in FL may be paradise with AC but hell without.

Find a place within an hr of a major city for shopping and medical but at least 5 miles off a major hwy.

Most beautiful and friendliest town I've found, Whitefish MT, but I'd never want to live there year round, too damn cold in the winter but lots of local breweries with great beer and coffee. Most parts of W.VA are super friendly too but I like a little more flat land and my potential lady friends need to have all of their teeth. I was invited to supper by a lady every trip I made to W. VA,,, really friendly ladies and good cooks too.

Tell us more about what you really value in a new home area.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I consider anything east of the Mississippi to be questionable in terms of long term survival.

In this thread, Survivability Evaluation Maps, I posted maps of what I think are the 3 biggest factors; population density, rainfall, and seasonal temperatures. I "normalized" the maps as best I could so it's possible to stack them in layers in a graphics program. If you do this, you will see a nice sweet spot pretty much centered on the Ozarks.

There's lots of cheap land in the Ozarks, check it out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just patrolled the perimeter of Slippy Lodge and found no muslimes. Find a state where there are no muslimes, no illegals and plenty of H2O.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

East Tennessee! Low property taxes. We have 12 acres with a new 5 br, 4 bath house and paid about $900.00 last year. NO state income tax. Sales tax is about 9.5%. However, sometimes locals can be a little difficult to get to know. I think the muzzies congregate around the larger towns (Knoxville, Nashville, etc.). Get on line and check out the Del RIo, TN area.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay down south. Unless you know how to deal with 20 below zero during the winter, WI, MI or MN is out. You can always sweat when it's hot. But dealing with the freezing cold will kill you quick. Which helps weed out a lot of unwanted nuisances. South of TN,KS,OK or KY would be best. Only problem is you will have a lot of company as the sheep flock there during winter.


----------



## prepper31316 (Aug 15, 2015)

I am in South East Georgia and love it here , i lived in many different states while in the service and think this is the best hands down . Very cheap to live here jobs are plentiful but dont pay mega bucks . There are rivers and creeks every where full of easy to catch fish and you can eat them no restrictions (when i left NY i think the state recommended 1 fish every 3 mons for your safety ). Great gun laws low property taxes very friendly people crime is very low . Unless you lived here you wouldnt believe how abundant wildlife is here . My chickens thrive , my gardens overflow with produce , you can grow 12 mons a year . But it is hot in the summer having spent time in the desserts of the middle east it is way hotter here . Look up property for sale on the Altamaha river . These views are just my opinion and experiences hope it helps


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nevada! There are no or very low property taxes, land can be found for cheap, If you are building you can use a Geo-grid to keep the house and out buildings cool (no need for air-conditioning), and you can have year round gardens!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Nevada! There are no or very low property taxes, land can be found for cheap, If you are building you can use a Geo-grid to keep the house and out buildings cool (no need for air-conditioning), and you can have year round gardens!


Plus casinos and legal hookers!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes James, legal gambling and legal hookers, if you have a desire and the money. I don't play in casinos and I have always tried to move hookers from sex to God.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Stay away from AZ- nothing but cactus, sand, scorpions, and rattlesnakes. Worst place to own a gun, too close to the border, terrible climate, and no water anywhere.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Yes James, legal gambling and legal hookers, if you have a desire and the money. I don't play in casinos and I have always tried to move hookers from sex to God.


I was kidding. But I think good states for prepping are California and New York city.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

YEP! and the best place in New York is New York City! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the great responses. 

You guys are funny when you talk about winter. My husband and I both come from old Maine families who have lived through some pretty nasty winters. We are currently fulltiming in an RV in North Dakota and did all last winter. I guess that makes us winter badasses?

I'm gonna check out those maps Prepperdoodle! TY!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Yes James, legal gambling and legal hookers, if you have a desire and the money. I don't play in casinos and I have always tried to move hookers from sex to God.


you must so them the real meaning o a religious experience, Paul!!!! LOL.
shoot prepprmamma if you wintered in N. Dakota in a RV then just about anywhere except maybe Alaska you'll do fine.
and TN or KY I would say a big fat hell no 
WHie NINo shataki watshe cre-loma = scyoc for BAD AIR. that's what my dad always told me.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Stay away from AZ- nothing but cactus, sand, scorpions, and rattlesnakes. Worst place to own a gun, too close to the border, terrible climate, and no water anywhere.


That was the most depressing post I've ever read I always thought about moving to Arizona lol...great for solar power though!


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

head north to alaska. find some staked land a couple of 100miles away from the next town. get your supplies flown in twice a year. safest place you can be when shit gets nasty imo


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Central Texas is nice.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Northern AZ is pretty nice as well.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Renec said:


> Northern AZ is pretty nice as well.


Shhhhhhhh..... You keep telling people that and they'll all be down here cloggin' up our Walmarts and stuff.

Arizona sucks, people. Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.

Here is a video of some of the most hideous things we deal with constantly.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

:joyous:
Sedona is just beautiful ...the surrounding areas are incredible..the town itself is a bit touristy.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Renec said:


> :joyous:
> Sedona is just beautiful ...the surrounding areas are incredible..the town itself is a bit touristy.


And prone to floods - so if you are going to live in Sedona build you home in the highlands - and away from the "known vortex" locations.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had some pals who went to Sedonia. Thats where old hippies go to meet Comet Kohutic and go to never never land as a team. What is up with all the drunk ****** panhandling in front of the liquor stores?


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi all, first post..

I've been around the US, like a lot of folks here, in the military and out, and there were a lot of great places I've been to that I think would be good places to have a BOL or more importantly a household.

In General....
Tennessee and Kentucky. Beautiful. Wasn't there long but I wouldn't complain if that's where I ended up.
Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont. Mostly Free, awesome places. Cold. Near the big cities, just need to be far of the highways.
South Carolina. Love this place. 

In particular...

Hill country Texas. All good. Get away from Austin and if you're going east Houston. Water can be an issue.

Oregon west of I5. If you're worried about teowakitnsjfsjdhdj, or whatever, this is the place to be. temperate, the Pacific Ocean will filter the bad stuff coming from all of the "Cooling Pools" of the world, you can moderately remote enough to be comfortable, but reasonably safe. Downside, taxes, California/Portland folks deciding everything, but, it's doable for now within an average lifetime.

Me, I guess I'll stay in Oregon, wifey does not want to go back to Texas. Me sad Panda.

Edit: Forgot about the Cascadia Subduction Zone. I'd rather take my chances with that than airborne bad stuff from the nuc plants and burning stuff in general.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Renec said:


> Northern AZ is pretty nice as well.


No it's not. Too much snow, the elk trample your garden, and the world's largest Ponderosa Pine forest gets way too claustrophobic. Too many boats on the lakes. And just too much sunshine that gets you sunburned when you ski in T-shirts. Not a good place at all. Last place in the world you'd want to be.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Renec said:


> :joyous:
> Sedona is just beautiful ...the surrounding areas are incredible..the town itself is a bit touristy.


Nah - too much water and the vortex brings out all the crazies.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> And just* too much sunshine that gets you sunburned when you ski in T-shirts.* Not a good place at all. Last place in the world you'd want to be.


Wow can anyone say glass half empty


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just grab a dart and throw it at a US map. Stay at least 50 miles from any city larger than 100,000 people and at least 2 miles off any major roads.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Shhhhhhhh..... You keep telling people that and they'll all be down here cloggin' up our Walmarts and stuff.
> 
> Arizona sucks, people. Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.
> 
> Here is a video of some of the most hideous things we deal with constantly.


Wow I have always liked North AZ.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Wow can anyone say glass half empty


Wait... you got a glass??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Need a place where water is not an issue. You must consider that SHTF may not even get long term. A place not everyone will try to flock to. If you know how to live in winter upper Midwest is a great place, just don't get to far north. The land is generally great for crops also.
Winters tend to keep out the rift raft.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I was born here, and will no doubt die here, but if I was to pick a place without bias, I would probably go a little further south for the longer growing seasons, but not too far south as to start getting into some of their inherent problems.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We chose Missouri.

If you get out in the small counties, there are generally no zoning laws or building inspectors (i.e. people nosing around in your business), it's a very firearms friendly state, it's a politically acceptable as any in the midwest (at least for me).


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Northern Maine, New Hampshire or Vermont are my personal preferences.


----------

